
Oracle ports DTrace and Containers to Linux - blinkingled
https://twitter.com/#!/brendangregg/status/121009002418143232
======
blinkingled
Some more details from the various Twitter streams -

DTrace for Oracle Enterprise Linux "only a beta" - to be on github today or
tomorrow.

Licensed under the CDDL, not GPL. Only the kernel probes (i.e. no USDT),
Oracle not committed to port it fully but "will improve it" (whatever that
means.)

Which doesn't mean a whole lot - There was already a beta port by Paul Fox.
May be Paul can pick up the OEL Dtrace bits and make them available for more
than just OEL.

